# Where are Alstyle 1701 shirts made? Example: Made in USA, Mexico, El Savador etc.?



## ecjustice15 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hello,

I'm looking to do some relabeling on Alstyle's 1701 tee since it's tearaway and all, but I need to know where the tees are made for the tag information. My tags for the tees need to state where they were made and I can not find this information anywhere online. Some companies like American Apparel, or Gildan state where their tees are made, but I haven't seen AAA anywhere.

Any Tips or Answers?
Thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Where did you find information on Gildan.....It seems every batch I get comes from a different country.....

As far as Alstyle, they do have some NAFTA Friendly styles so those would be Mexico....But I am not sure that is the only factory they have....


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

Look on the tag or call Alstyle directly 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## ecjustice15 (Jun 3, 2014)

royster13 said:


> Where did you find information on Gildan.....It seems every batch I get comes from a different country.....
> 
> As far as Alstyle, they do have some NAFTA Friendly styles so those would be Mexico....But I am not sure that is the only factory they have....


That's a good question. I think it depends on which style you get, I have some Gildans and they either say made in Honduras or Nicaragua.


----------



## ecjustice15 (Jun 3, 2014)

UPDATE:

Well surprisingly I tweeted Alstyle, and they told me where the 1701 is made. They said it is made in Mexico and they have a main facility in Auga Prieta, Mexico.

Crazy what the internet supplies now a days lol.


----------

